# Ich with shrimp:(



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I purchased some white cloud minnows last week and today I noticed what looks like ich on them. The problem is I have 6 ghost shrimp in the tank too. I don't know what to do.
Is there an ich medication safe to use with shrimp? I never had to treat shrimp for ich before

I'm glad I didn't add any fish to my cherry shrimp tank now.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I used wardley's ick away on my ghost shrimp and they survived.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks betta man! I try it and see how it goes. 
Did you use half the normal dose or full strength?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Full strength.


----------

